# Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

Lets start a thread on the G60 digifant computer system. Please add anything and everything you know about it. I don't have access to an ECU at the moment, I will have some time this summer to inspect one of these things in more detail and experiment with it and hopefully be able to write programs to it. 
Processor type: MC68HC11
Information about the MC68HC11: An 8-bit motorolla microctroller with built in A/D converter, 512 bytes of on chip EEPROM, 256 bytes of on chip RAM. http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datas...P.pdf

Pinouts (Thanks SNS







) : http://www.snstuning.com/DIY/D...2.jpg

EPROM: 27C256 
This EPROM holds 32kbytes (this is what you replace when you get a new chip from SNS, BBM, TT etc, holds the program data) 
Programming language: You can use a Motorolla 68000 bassed assembly language to program it. This assembly language is quite common and easy to use. I have written many programs in it, and can be picked up within a month of learning it if you have previous programming experience. 
Keep the good stuff rolling in!!



_Modified by Longboarder at 7:49 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

EEPROM programmers for the chip: http://secure.transtronics.com...d/304
or you can use a do it yourself kit:
http://www.qsl.net/iz7ath/web/...g.htm
An assembler for writing the code and generating the s-record files that get written on the EEPROM:
http://www.aspisys.com/asm11.htm
stay tuned!




_Modified by Longboarder at 8:28 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

Uses a MC68HC25 port replacement unit - details available here:
http://merchant.hibbertco.com/...2.pdf
This document is very hard to find


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (starrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starrd* »_Uses a MC68HC25 port replacement unit - details available here:
http://merchant.hibbertco.com/...2.pdf
This document is very hard to find

Thanks, that will help when i make a memory map! Once the memory map is done, it will be easier to make custom programs so we can easily interface I/O!


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

Back from the dead...
Will anyone find this stuff useful? I havn't gone further into detail, but can if people are interested?? Let me know!


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

I have no programming experience or so. Do you have some ready code for that chip so that I need only to make proper fuel and ignition maps?


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Obi-Lan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obi-Lan* »_I have no programming experience or so. Do you have some ready code for that chip so that I need only to make proper fuel and ignition maps?

No, I don't. I can figure it out this summer, that is why i am seeing if there is interest in this.


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

I got one burned digi ECU on my table so I took couple pics:


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

very cool thread, i think i may look in to the pocket programmer or the emulator only iffy part is the code translator if its avalailble from that company i ll make my own chips


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (vwmaniac16vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmaniac16vr6* »_very cool thread, i think i may look in to the pocket programmer or the emulator only iffy part is the code translator if its avalailble from that company i ll make my own chips









Not as easy as that, assembly code is the major hard part on this, the bin files from the g60 EPROM still need to be disassembled and be understood.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

I'm interested. I've been playing in WinOLS reading the maps from a stock Digi BIN file.
Thinking about getting a chip burner so I can start playing.


----------



## Ribulose16v (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

I've done some AVR programming in assmebly and C.
My question is how are you going to get the asm code from the micro? You will need this, I think, so you can figure out what the ports on the micro are for. I guess you could look at what the pins are connected too? 
This is very cool. Keep your project posted!!


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Ribulose16v)*

Hey i got question about this, is it possible to use a laptop with a emulator to run as the eprom?
http://secure.transtronics.com...d/329


----------



## Ribulose16v (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Ribulose16v)*

I don't see any problem with writing to the eprom. I did a small project where I wrote data from a laptop to sram with an atmel chip, so you could buy a device that has the hardware and interface done, like your link. I didn't go through your link in detail
My question would be, and I don't know much about this, if the micro is accessing a memory location in the eprom and you change it at the same time you will have a conflict, unless you can read a flag in the micro that will tell you when it's ok to write to the eprom?
Actually there is probably a chip select pin on the existing eprom, you could use this pin to tell you when it would be safe to write.
At any rate, if you're this motivated you should set-up a small lab table and experiment with the ECU. You can buy them for $50, so I wouldn't worry about breaking it.
If you're interested in embedded design get one of these;
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/produ...=2735
They are cheap and you can do a lot.
Good luck. Put together some goals and experiments and keep us posted on the results. This is interesting.


_Modified by Ribulose16v at 9:30 AM 3-17-2007_


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (PSUCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSUCorrado* »_Hey i got question about this, is it possible to use a laptop with a emulator to run as the eprom?
http://secure.transtronics.com...d/329

would this allow the code to change as the car was running??? some kind of dynamic fueling program??


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

Sooo for the guys that really know what they're doing, I bring back the question I've been asking for years, is it possible for some type of software, readily available or created to give access to those that are computer savy (like myself) but not quite as in depth as programmers are that would allow small adjustments such as fuel, timing, you know the basics. Even via writing new chips, I mean I've got access to a pocket programmer like the one mentioned & I can learn any program given to me but there is no way I'd know one thing about writing software so I'd be lost unless what I ask is possible.
Can this question be answered at this point?


----------



## g60peru (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (RedFuFuG60)*

I don't think it's possible with digifant. I think what you want is MS-II







... Whatever you want to adjust, for free, very easy. Installation is not even that hard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Eduardo


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (g60peru)*

is there a way of wiring MSII into the car while leaving all the digi components intact? of course shut digi down but I don't want to replace it, they are nazzis here in cali with the smog regulations.
I'm just getting very very fed up with my car's fuel management, I'm doing 6 psi max & the stupid engine pings louder than the knock in a diesel car.
speaking of diesel, I might as well throw everything in the trash & put a TDI in my engine bay







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60peru (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (RedFuFuG60)*

Yeah, if you get a busted Digi ECU you can unsolder the plug and adapt it to the MS-II harness (you can use all your stock Digi sensors and wiring harness) so that if you need to change back to Digi you just unplug it, take the MS-II out, put the Digifant back in, plug it and that's it.
Eduardo


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (g60peru)*

that's awesome, doesn't MSII require certain sensors the digi doesn't have?
like crank trigger or something!!!!


----------



## EuroFreak (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (RedFuFuG60)*

I did exactly what g60peru mentioned. In fact, I should take a picture of it and post it one of these days. Its really simple. I went to the wrecking yard and got a digifant ECU plug from another VW (count the pins, there are variations). Then I adapted the leads out of MS to the OE harness through the digifant plug and viola. It doesn't need a crank trigger but could use one if you want. Since I have an ABA block I already have the 60-2 trigger that I might try out one day but for now its plug and play using the hall sensor. The digifant sensors (CLT, MAT) can be used if you recalibrate them in Megatune - also very straightforward. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Longboarder)*

I would be VERY interested in being able to re-map G60 digi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif after having failed miserably to make MSII work








What we're talking about is the equivalent of what the professionals use to make custom chips. The hardware is pretty straighforward - it's the software they use which can differentiate between code and maps thats is special.
So the question is - can anyone write any software which can do this? Or, does anyone know of shareware which can already do this?
Mikki x


----------



## noizze (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (EuroFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroFreak* »_I did exactly what g60peru mentioned. In fact, I should take a picture of it and post it one of these days. Its really simple. I went to the wrecking yard and got a digifant ECU plug from another VW (count the pins, there are variations). Then I adapted the leads out of MS to the OE harness through the digifant plug and viola. It doesn't need a crank trigger but could use one if you want. Since I have an ABA block I already have the 60-2 trigger that I might try out one day but for now its plug and play using the hall sensor. The digifant sensors (CLT, MAT) can be used if you recalibrate them in Megatune - also very straightforward. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I did exactly that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pix for those interested:








25 pin Digi2 case








The connections








Perf board close up.
Been running it this way for over a year, no problems.
I can also swap in the original ECU if the Megasquirt were to crap out, never has, and I dont even keep the Digi1 in the car anymore.


----------



## Trakx (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (noizze)*

This is what i know. Most information is for the 022B
Need to know: 
1 - WHAT ABOUT CHECKSUMS?
2 - What file type should i use when downloading/uploading info from chip? (bin, intel hex, other?) 
most files i have are in intel hex (.hex) but also have a .bin one
http://home.hetnet.nl/~sfctuning/techinfo.htm
IGNITION
Maybe, but there's only simple mathematics.
You know that pg has 6.0 degrees at idling
And you know that greater advance angle is around 32degree (according to many VW and not sources)
So yo have 
C1h at idle which means 6 deg btdc
and 77h at maximum which is 32deg btdc
so 74 values for 26 degrees
so one value in map means around 2.86 degrees
and zero point is C1h - 6*2.86 approximately D2h or 210 decimal.
So approximate formula is :
Advance in degrees btdc = (210 - value in map)/2.86



RPM LIMITER
Yes, it's 16-bit word, hi byte first and formula is: (first change byte than search 4bf2)
Code:
rpm = 30000000 / value


RPM MAP
0x4208
1x16 table, reverse order, 16bit words, hi-byte first.
formula is:
Code:
rpm = 15000000 / value

LOAD

Quote:
Originally Posted by Peewee 
and where are the load value ?
====
there's no calibration table for load
BOOST
Quote:
Originally Posted by Peewee 
(is it a % from the load sensor 200 Pka ?)
====
Yes, 0..5V range of output from sensor is divided in 16 equal slices.
So you just divide 200kPa by 16 and get values in kPa.
And if you change 200kPa MAP with 250 you need to adapt all tables.
OTHERS -- Atenção – os código mudam com os chips
If you disassemble the firmware you can find more interesting tables and variables.
I would suggest you IDA . 

Hi does anyone know where the rev limiter in vw golf G60 bosch digifant
ref ECU 0261200346-1267356636-03790622DP.
is formulated it to use, but it has but of a adress where it can be.
some interesting map in addition to the injection and the ignition?
Thanks in avance, with special mention a turborabbit.
Anyway, this limiter comes from disassembly of HC11 code
Take a look which adress is loaded... In old Versions without detection by the knocking map there were only 2 limiters (one for testing procedure of the the G-Lader - in case of deconnected air-temp and water-temp sensors and one for the normal cycle). In newer Softwareversions there is at least one limiter more . And you have to change also a critical byte if the car should not get to lean in high rpms. Of course the rpm-axis has also to be configured well and the enrichment-table for full throttle and addition by time and pressure-control also. It is not done by just raising the limiter.
yes, you are right mate, there are 2 more rpm single word references that have influence on PWM width routine, this is one :
but what's happening after 5700rpm and before limiter ?
I know I'm lazy and fool and you seem to know good this ecu, could you explain that algo ?
Yes, thats the higher limiter. 
After 5700 the boost is reduced, the additonal fuel goes down and the normal fuel map is raisen down. That was programed that way in order to save the material, especially the first generation of G-Lader had problems if the air is beginning to ozilate if the engine is running hard into the limiter. Also the cat could be blown off (ceramic).
If I am right,
$49D0 is the pressure difference depending (accelleration) fuel map.
$484E the WOT additional fuel map.
i don't know which map is on 44DO but additional fuel wot is 450B
44B4 up to 44F0 is "empty Space (FF)"
Normally the RPM-value "5700" is stored in the "RPM-Map ([email protected])" in bytes # 4503 and 4504 (16Bit HiLo recipr.)
0A48h = 2632 dec.
15.000.000 / 2632 = 5.699,08815
yes i am agree with you Zeus for the rpm value
but i find a difference between 16ghrt and orifile at 44D0 for eprom with only one map of ignition ! i

Yes, but it seems (i don't know exactly) that the old soft with only one ign.-map dont raise down the fuel after 5.700 RPM... (see posts of custom-chips).
And 44D0 is part of an (me well unknown) curve (1x32 @ 44CA)... I was not able to find a similar map in that version with 3 ign.-maps... There's another thread for that soft: http://www.checksumm.com/chipt....html
That curve is used for the N71 valve which will control in this case the allowed boost.
When you raise the values, you will see the boost to be higher, particulary on low rpm.
This is the soft method instead for that one way blocking valve.
In the three ignition file 636 you can find it on $481C
Is ist a pressure or a RPM-dependant map / curve?
RPM according the Index map, and allowed boost according MAP signal.
??? ignition - Digifant +1º vorverstel. = -5 nummern ???
_Modified by Trakx at 6:33 PM 1-20-2008_

_Modified by Trakx at 6:38 PM 1-20-2008_


_Modified by Trakx at 6:39 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Digifant Microcontroller and EEPROM (Trakx)*

that is one hell of a 1st post.


----------



## Trakx (Jan 18, 2008)

you don´t like it? was just sharing some info
Does anyone knows how WOT map affects Injection?


_Modified by Trakx at 5:07 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (Trakx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trakx* »_you don´t like it? was just sharing some info
Does anyone knows how WOT map affects Injection?

Well it is isn't it?








I like very much trust me on that. i begin to play the tune game soon as my g60t is almost done.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Trakx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trakx* »_
Does anyone knows how WOT map affects Injection?



There is a V.A.G service manual #103 (.PDF) that describes how the entire Digi system works in regards to the sensors and fuel trims etc. It's about 13meg. If you have an ftp site or a way for me to email a very large attachment, i can probably get it to you.
IM me
Shawn


----------

